# Google hace homenaje a González Camarena, mexicano pionero en la televisión a color



## sony (Feb 17, 2011)

Hace 94 años, nació el ingeniero mexicano quien inventó el  sistema tricromático secuencial de campos y el sistema bicolor para  transmitir televisión en color.        


El buscador dedica su Doodle al aniversario número 94 del nacimiento de  Guillermo González Camarena, investigador mexicano a quien reconocieron  por la invención del sistema que permitió la transmisión de la  televisión a color. 

González Camarena originario de Guadalajara, Jalisco, inventó en 1940 el sistema tricromático secuencial de campos. 

Más tarde, en los años 1960, inventó también sistema más simple para generar color, el sistema bicolor simplificad0. 

En 1979, la NASA decidió utilizar su sistema tricolor, ya que a pesar de  que Estados Unidos contaba con el propio (NTSC), el sistema que creó  Camarena resultaba más fácil de implementar en aquella época. 

El inventor mexicano fue pionero en la fabricación de televisores con  ese sistema, y con la colaboración de Televisa, generaron contenidos a  color.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 18, 2011)

Me Quito el Sombrero!!! Aunque usted no lo crea!!!


----------



## sony (Feb 18, 2011)

ami me sorprendio que a tan temparana edad tubiera un laboratorio con esas dimensiones
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 18, 2011)

Increíble que por sus investigaciones, tengamos la vida en la TV a todo color.


----------

